# 13 footer 9.8 Nissan



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave, what does this mean in English??

GPS speed, RPM's, current prop dia/pitch, etc... 

I'm sure someone here has some helpful input if they know a starting point of where you are at right now performance-wise. 

That 9.8 should be an ideal little motor for a hi-sider.

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

What size of the propeller for 9.8 hatsu 4-stroke?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> What size of the propeller for 9.8 hatsu 4-stroke?


This one: 










Notice the man in the lower part of pic

-T


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

Can I get that in a 4 blade?

Tom W


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

tohatsu 9.8 prop info;

http://www.tohatsu-nissan-parts.com/Propeller%20&%20Prop%20Hardware%20Chart.htm

best I can do without access to a performance shops database


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did not know you were a wood carver Tom or are you just a little person?  [smiley=smilie-iamwithstupid.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have run an 8.5 X 8.5

and am running an 8.5 X 7 but it looks cupped ....

When funds allow I will get a tach ...

but the 9.8 merc 2 stroke is a LOT faster 

and the 15 HP merc 2 Stroke with the sting ray and the Capt. Ron prop is Freakin Scairy fast !!!

So Far I am NOT impressed by 4 Strokes ! 

But soon I will be testing an 8Hp Yamaha ... and I bet it will Stomp the 'Hatsu 9.8

dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

9.8 hp is 9.8 hp, no matter whether it's 2 or 4 stroke or a wenkel. 

Something isn't right with the combo, but you'll probably need to get a tach first. How fast is it pushing the boat?

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I have run an 8.5 X 8.5
> 
> and am running an 8.5 X 7 but it looks cupped ....
> 
> ...



I have to take that away from you!  There's nothing wrong with 4-stroke performance, 4-stroke runs same top speed as a 2-stroke but 4-stroke has more weight.

I have a 9.9hp (enchanced to 15hp motor) 2-stroke engine.....
I know the yamaha offer 9 X 11 J-1 propeller is terrible set-up because the blade are wider and fat like a solas prop so I switched to 9 x 10.5 J model pitch and I noticed this one has a thinner blade propeller like a black max propeller (the mercury brand) runs alot faster and more RPM than 9 x 11 pitch J-1 Model.

9 x 11 inch pitch J-1 model 5750 RPM fat solas blade design (yamaha brand)  24.3 MPH

9 x 10.5 inch J model 6050 RPM thinner more cupped blade design (yamaha brand) at 27.9 MPH. 

You just gotta find a right propeller for a 4-strokes!  U have to look very carefully on the blade design, not just because 4-strokes are dogs...no....you're wrong! ;D


----------

